# Hard shell trouble



## renee (Jul 24, 2013)

I've got 3 eggs my hen has been sitting on. In the past 4 days 2 have hatched. The shell was so hard they needed help getting out. They were able to crack tiny opening then gave up that's why my farming daughter helped out. Now it's been a couple days since last chicks was born. Should we try to crack a small hole so lat one can get out?


----------



## rhode_island_red_ (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes a very small hole. Bring it to an incubator and watch it closely. If it chirps get it out. If it tries getting out get it out.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would not attempt to help the chicks. The hatching process is to weed out the week birds. By helping your messing with nature. IF you absolutely must open an egg do it on the wide end with a nail, pick away a small hole that will be within the air sac area. Make it small but big enough to see in. OR you can just candle the eggs, at this stage IF they are viable you will see the beak inside the air sack. 

Also its normal for chicks to stop after piping, it can take up to 24 hours sometimes longer for chicks to start zipping after they pip their first hole. It very exhausting.


----------



## renee (Jul 24, 2013)

I was able to figure out it was not a fertilized egg. Thanks so much for the help.


----------

